# Few more questions before first trip.



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello all,

Posted a thread here a while ago that got shutdown. Father and I are taking train from Savannah to Dallas. Booked three roomettes (SAV-DC-CHI-DAL). I saw in some youtube videos of roomettes that some people brought surge protectors for extra plugins for their devices. First of all is this ok at all and secondly would I need a three prong surge protector or a two prong.

Secondly, first leg of the trip, SAV to DC will be in Coach. Where do we put our bags at in coach?

Third, I got roomette for us, but say hypothetically CHI-DAL there's a bedroom available. If I wanted to upgrade in the middle of the trip do I get charged the full amount for upgrading or is it pro-rated by how much time is left on the trip? Thinking about that for showering since we'll be on the train for 3 days.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 3, 2017)

Providing you use fairly low wattage devices, such as phone chargers and laptops, then using an extension to plug in several devices at once is fine. (Any device that is intended to generat heat is a high wattage device.)

You can bring your light carry on luggage to your seat, there is a rack above. Larger items can be stored in the rack near the entry doors.

You would be charged the bedroom fare from the point you wish to occupy it, to thepoint you alight. (There are no last minute upgrade savings to be had once aboard the train, you pay the regular bedroom costs...)

Ed.


----------



## PVD (Dec 3, 2017)

A prized possession of mine is a 400w mini travel hair dryer. Older model from a good brand. Very hard to buy anything that low in power consumption that isn't garbage. At that wattage, it takes a really long time to dry hair, but if I was in a hurry, I wouldn't be on the train! Booked in sleepers for same day travel, you will be able to use the lounges in DC and Chicago....


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2017)

Remember that even though you have a roomette, there is still a shower room available in the car. Although itis available to all,the longest line I have had is 1 person. Most times is -0-!

And many people that have a bedroom use the public shower anyway! The one in the room is smaller (less elbow room) and the (closed) toilet and floors get wet. I myself have never used the shower in my bedroom.

I always bring a surge protector, if only for the extra outlets. (There is only 1 outlet in a roomette.) It also provides more room from the outlet. (If you wanted something on the table in your roomette, your 1 foot plug will not reach the table.)

Bags can be stored either above your seat or at the end of single level cars or in the luggage rack on the lower level of Superliners. You can also check your large bags between Savannah and Dallas, and just carry a small bag aboard with your necessary items you need during your train trip. Your bags will automatically be transferred between trains in WAS and CHI. (Note that you will not have access to those checked bags until you reach your destination.)


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 3, 2017)

The outlet in the roomette is a three-prong outlet. A standard surge protector works fine.

Mine has a long enough cord that I can set it on the window rail behind the table. That helps keep it in place and out of the way.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2017)

Check the configuration of your plug...Roomette outlets are slightly recessed, and if it's a 90 degree or angled plug it may not fit.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have found recently, that the roomette outlets are no longer recessed. I bring the surge protector for several items (laptop, cell charger, GPS, scanner, and companion's items). I carry a heavy duty short extension cord so I can place the strip where we want it, usually behind the table. The bedroom is expensive, so my companion, whoever travels with me, have found the Roomette to be the best for the money. In Chicago, The Metropolitan Lounge has a couple showers you can ask the front desk about using.


----------



## GBNorman (Dec 3, 2017)

Ms. Savannah. I'm so greatfull to learn you have chosen Sleeper for this three train, three night journey.

Your topic was hardly shut down for any abuse on your part; so many postings were simply rehashing points previously made that the Moderators determined it was going only round and round, and accordingly shut 'er down.

I sincerely hope you find this trip enjoyable. I cautioned that you had not done an Amtrak trip before and this three night, three train, just might be "too much", but the decision has been made and I wish "happy rails to you".


----------



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> Ms. Savannah. I'm so greatfull to learn you have chosen Sleeper for this three train, three night journey.
> 
> Your topic was hardly shut down for any abuse on your part; so many postings were simply rehashing points previously made that the Moderators determined it was going only round and round, and accordingly shut 'er down.
> 
> I sincerely hope you find this trip enjoyable. I cautioned that you had not done an Amtrak trip before and this three night, three train, just might be "too much", but the decision has been made and I wish "happy rails to you".


Ha. We're doing Coach for Day 1 (SAV-DC). Roomettes for DC-CHI and CHI to DAL. I was only considering askign to upgrade to a room to shower. I didn't know there were showers in the car for the rest of the passengers.

I was aware of the caution. But my Dad likes experiencing different things. And although we may not get to see much with shorter days in winter/DST, we still have never been to Chicago before so we'll have about 4-5 hours to get around and check out some stuff.

Again, when I was younger we took Greyhound crosscountry from SAV to SDIEGO and back. And at the time that had to have been more excessive with all the stops, no leg room and being stuck in the seats most of the day. I imagine this time with a roomette, dining options inside the train, and ability to actually go around and see some places we've never seen before it'll be better. Plus with technology these days it helps the boredom somewhat. I've got my laptop and some movies ready to go. Both my dad and I have ipods charged and ready to go to relax and enjoy the music.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

Absolute worst case scenario is I sleep all day and my dad just mingles around the train and talks to people. That could also be the best case scenario for me too. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

It should be noted that Ms. Savannah will be traveling in a Viewliner roomette SAV-WAS and Superliner roomettes to CHI and DAL.

The location of the outlet in a Viewliner roomette is to the above and left of the sink. It is flush mounted, so a standard cube-tap will work, but the side towards the aisle may be blocked. In a Superliner roomette, the outlet is on the window side of one of the head rests, AND, it's sunk in a bit, making cube taps, and some wall warts (DC transformers) unusable. So, I always carry a 3 prong extension cord not only when riding in a sleeper, but even in the NEC and anywhere else I might be in a lounge and 6-10 feet away from an outlet!

Many will say that a surge protector is a necessity. I'm not one of them. I've used nothing but an extension cord through the years to charge scanners, laptop computers, tablet computers, and both smart and dumb cellphones. I've even used it to power a AA battery recharger! One would think that especially on the NEC, where the train goes dark multiple times for a few seconds each due to phase breaks would cause a surge when the power comes back. I've typically had a scanner and a laptop or a cell phone and laptop plugged in on the NEC and never had a problem, not even during a power change at New Haven to diesel!

So, if one really wants to carry a surge protector, there's nothing wrong with that. But it will take up more space in your luggage.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

Guest said:


> It should be noted that Ms. Savannah will be traveling in a Viewliner roomette SAV-WAS and Superliner roomettes to CHI and DAL.
> 
> The location of the outlet in a Viewliner roomette is to the above and left of the sink. It is flush mounted, so a standard cube-tap will work, but the side towards the aisle may be blocked. In a Superliner roomette, the outlet is on the window side of one of the head rests, AND, it's sunk in a bit, making cube taps, and some wall warts (DC transformers) unusable. So, I always carry a 3 prong extension cord not only when riding in a sleeper, but even in the NEC and anywhere else I might be in a lounge and 6-10 feet away from an outlet!
> 
> ...


I decided for us to try Coach for the first night (SAV-WAS). The next two nights are Roomettes. The viewliner was extremely expensive and I figured might as well try two different sides of the coin for this trip. Chose to do it for this leg of the trip because it's the first night removed from home so it'll be easier to settle in.

I'm just wanting to bring an extension cord/surge protector because we'll have like 4-5 devices (2 iPhones, 1 iPad, 1 Laptop at most). So should I bring just a single extension cord to plug in, then plug the surge protector at the end of the extension cord so that way it can have more reach?


----------



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

How is the rattling of the door in the roomette?

Does the train shake enough that our door to the roomette will be a hinderance? Should I bring a doorstop or something to help stabilize it?


----------



## PVD (Dec 3, 2017)

These days, plug strips with surge protection have become pretty common. (ranging from minimal energy dissipating abilities to very high end stuff) I don't put much value into a low end one for protection (measured in Joules) but they still are useful as plug strips. May be easier to find at a good price than a good multi tap extension cord.


----------



## PVD (Dec 3, 2017)

A rubber door stop or carpenter's door wedge, and a small roll of duct tape (or gaffers tape if readily available to you) may be handy.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 3, 2017)

PVD said:


> These days, plug strips with surge protection have become pretty common. (ranging from minimal energy dissipating abilities to very high end stuff) I don't put much value into a low end one for protection (measured in Joules) but they still are useful as plug strips. May be easier to find at a good price than a good multi tap extension cord.


We have a bunch of old plug strips that should do the job. My only concern was I have no idea where the outlets are gonna be in the roomettes frrom DC-CHI and CHI-DAL. I didn't want the strip to be hanging and dangling from an outlet if it's high above ground level. That's why I thought maybe get an extension cord so the strip could lay flat on the ground I guess.



PVD said:


> A rubber door stop or carpenter's door wedge, and a small roll of duct tape (or gaffers tape if readily available to you) may be handy.


I'll stop by home depot tomorrow and get a carpenter's door wedge.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 4, 2017)

The one outlet in the Roomette is over the shoulder against the window on the right side as you enter the room. In coach there are two outlets under the window for each row of seats. An extension cord may be helpful for the aisle seat. Make sure you have true surge protection in case there is a surge when the power from the engine is powered on. I have never experienced such, but with the power cables unplugged and plugged with changing cars or engines, the potential exists. In coach for night, a sleep mask is handy to block out unwanted lights or bright video screens. Ear plugs are used by some people to block out loud music and/or conversations from adjoining rows In Washington, check into the Acela Lounge where they will pre board you on to the Capitol Limited Sleeping Cars. In Chicago, it is called the Metropolitan Lounge. There are complementary snacks, comfortable chairs, clean bathroom, etc. In Chicago they board the Texas Eagle Sleepers about 1:00 - !:15 for the 1:45 departure. If needed, Red caps are available with carts to drive you and your luggage to your car. No charge, just the tip per bag/person. Eating in the Dining Car at Dinner is by Reservation. The attendant will come by each room first to take reservations. It is railroad seating, 4 people to a table. This is great because you get to meet different people at each meal. Breakfast starts at 6:30AM, suggest you arrive before 7 AM to avoid the wait listening for your number to be called in the SSL. Hope you have a great trip. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2017)

Savannah said:


> I decided for us to try Coach for the first night (SAV-WAS). The next two nights are Roomettes. The viewliner was extremely expensive and I figured might as well try two different sides of the coin for this trip. Chose to do it for this leg of the trip because it's the first night removed from home so it'll be easier to settle in.


 A very wise plan. If you take sleeper first, and then coach, you will most likely end your trip disappointed. If you travel coach first, and then sleeper...you may find that you never want to travel coach again!


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2017)

Note that coach passengers do not have access to a shower.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 4, 2017)

]You could use the shower on the Capitol Limited right after Dinner before going to bed.


----------



## lthanlon (Dec 4, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> Check the configuration of your plug...Roomette outlets are slightly recessed, and if it's a 90 degree or angled plug it may not fit.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


This is an excellent point. I always bring a standard straight-on extension cord just in case. I also bring a three- to two-prong adapter just in case, as well. Never had to use it, though.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 4, 2017)

Once years ago, on a trip to Portland my roomette only had a 2 prong recessed outlet and my power strip was a 3 prong plug. So I bought an adapter while in Portland. The trip back, and all trips since had standard 3 prong outlet. I have never used the adapter.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 4, 2017)

PVD said:


> A rubber door stop or carpenter's door wedge, and a small roll of duct tape (or gaffers tape if readily available to you) may be handy.


I buy carpenters shim stock instead. It's cheap, easy to pack as I can slide a shim or 3 just about anywhere in my bag, and if I forget them, so what. I even left a handful with my car attendant a few months ago so she could take care of other passengers rattling doors or her own. For what it's worth, Amtrak must be doing something to keep the doors from rattling like they used to 5-10 years ago. These days, it's rare that I need to use some shims on the doors.


----------



## PVD (Dec 4, 2017)

I haven't had a rattler in a while, but on my last trip, there were a couple of hangers stuck in an empty sliding door at one end downstairs in a SL. I had roomette and it was fine, but either the H or family (I don't remember) obviously was not. I think it was empty so it was just to keep everyone else happy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

Happy to post this from the Silver Meteor 98 Lounge.

Using Amtrak Wifi. Everything so far so good. Couch is crowded. Was gonna upgrade to roomette but it's $300 extra. Will just hold out until tomorrow's roomettes the next two days.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 6, 2017)

First major delay! Was stuck 15 minutes from Florence for over half an hour before we could move again. ETA to DC pushed back 20 minutes.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 6, 2017)

PVD said:


> I haven't had a rattler in a while, but on my last trip, there were a couple of hangers stuck in an empty sliding door at one end downstairs in a SL. I had roomette and it was fine, but either the H or family (I don't remember) obviously was not. I think it was empty so it was just to keep everyone else happy.


Usually, that's the H-room. It's the only sliding door lateral to the train and there's no effective latch to hold it closed from the outside. The quick fix is to just jam a hanger in it.


----------



## PVD (Dec 7, 2017)

Makes total sense....


----------

